# Oy



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey all -

I used to be a regular on IronMag and have taken some time off (and away from fitness in general). Anyways, to cut to the chase, I've been back working out recently and I decided it would be a good idea to throw something up again like the ol days to have some people hold me accountable and kick me in the butt when I need it.

My goals aren't to get huge or anything along those lines - I'm actually more interested in doing Triathlons, and just living a generally healthy life style. Though I might work in some kind of core training like CrossFit along the way once I really get back into the swing of things.

Much of my training is also tracked on mapmyrun.com, I use that as well because I have a group with the guys in my family and we're planning on doing a triathlon together next year 

That's at: My Workout Information

That is less of a journal though and just for tracking purposes - ie. I don't have much to write on there. This will be a place where people can comment on what I'm doing, say if they think something is a good idea or not, and all those good things.

Well, thats my first post - Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2008)

Ah, for a little more information -

Height - 5'9" or 5'10"
Weight - 179lbs

Strength - Running, cardio, leg related exercises
Weakness - Chest (never been able to bench over 225lbs), shoulders, hand strength

Goals:
1. Get into Triathlon shape and find a routine where I can maintain that without destroying any joints, etc along the way. Too badly.
2. I wouldn't mind staying at 180lbs, but I'd like to get to 11% bf or so..., which obviously means putting on some muscle, etc.
3. Get my run time back down to < 5:30 mile.

More to come


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 20, 2008)

How is Jenny?  How is married life treating you?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2008)

Ah  Hey Ian, hows everything going for you?

Life is treating me well   Heading out for a run now, have a good one -


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 20, 2008)

Not that i was here when you were before, but welcome back!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Gaz - I appreciate it 

Workout for today - A little slacking truth tell. And the wind was cold so my run was hurting.

Run - 2.2mi
Bike - 7 miles

Back:
Lat pull downs x 4 sets
Push-Ups inbetween lat pulldowns

I was going to go back this evening and hit the gym again, but I'm going to watch football at a friends house instead.

Hey, Work-Out / Life Balance is a huge issue 

Sorry for the lame corporate joke


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2008)

hey justin


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey bud, long time no talk to... hows it going?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2008)

good  work is good, about to start a new job, looking for a house to buy.. life is happening.  hows married life? you guys settle in fl?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 21, 2008)

Glad to hear it Premier, that sounds exciting! In North Carolina 

Had a nice relaxing day today for the most part... as to my workout, it was pretty intense, I cycled several exercises at a time without breaking inbetween.

1st group:
3x Bench press
3x Leg extensions

2nd group:
2x Fly's
2x Squats
2x Ab machine

As you can see, I'm not really going heavy sets on muscle groups. I might get back into that... but right now I'm enjoying this and mixing it up with my cardio.

As to cardio today, took the day off, only did 10 minutes on a stationary to warm up.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2008)

I find doing complexes like that is a form of cardio anyways, lol. Its halfway between regular lifting and full on circuit training!

Good stuff!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 23, 2008)

Rest Day - Bought a new computer


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2008)

dell or mac?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 23, 2008)

PreMier said:


> dell or mac?



This sounds funny, but it's an Acer. I was going to go with a Dell w/ a Mac screen.

Instead I got a Core 2 Quad Q6600 for a bangin price and just went with the 22" Samsung LCD.

It had way more features than either Dell or Mac and it was less than half the price. Granted, I'm sure the parts aren't the best... it's still a value.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2008)

Acer's are good computers.  Solid buy.  Where'd you get it?


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Bud!

Just dropping in to say hello!  I see in your log you're not spinning there with Jenny.  She is still doing that, isn't she?


----------

